
The Avenger (2015) - Thevet
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/09/28/the-avenger
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10251586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10251586)

